# I know but has anyone actually tried it?



## blueranger (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi all,

Looking for my next boat and plan on using it for cruising after a couple years of daysailing and weekending. The boats I keep coming back to for a number of reasons are all 25'. Everything I've read and common knowledge states categorically that a 25' boat is too small for a couple to cruise on. 

By cruising I mean a lot of coastal hopping with 2-3 major passages where we'll have several days out of sight of land. 

I'll save the seaworthiness of a boat that small for another debate. Just curious if ther are any couples out there that have actually cruised for at least 6 months on a 25' boat and what their impression was and how it worked out. Any stories from those that have lived to tell the tale?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## southerncross31 (Sep 16, 2006)

I bought a Pearson 26 to someday cruise on and it was too small. I couldn't deal with not being able to stand up, bumping my head when i woke up etc... There's not enough storage space, or a proper galley or head either. If it is going to be a boat you want to grow attached to and build up, don't shy away from a larger boat. Move up to 29-32 ft and it will be a different world. A boat that size can easily be singlehanded, will probably have an inboard (which is very important for safety issues) and will be more comfortable at anchor. 1/4 berths and small aftcabins are more likely on the larger boats, and great to have! Now i'm stuck trying to sell the P26 while i toil away tring to get my SC ready. It's like a stepping stone i didn't need. My uncle is a seasoned cruisesr and i have watched him move through several boats....SC28, IP29, ?34 etc. He now has a IP 38 and says he should have just started there. I should have listened myself


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Unless it is a 25' Catamaran, it is very likely that a 25' boat is going to be too small for a couple. Head room on most 25' boats is fairly limited... and unless you're shorter than I am, you'll probably want something more like a 28-30' boat. An Alberg 30, Southern Cross 28/31, Cape Dory 28, are all good choices.


----------



## Tartan34C (Nov 21, 2006)

Mike,
It all depends on you. A friend and I sailed to England from New York on a 27-foot Albin Vega. We had lots of room and that’s a small 27-footer compared to a fatter boat like a Catalina. When I was younger I lived on a 22-foot Sea Sprite and sailed one of them to England from Rhode Island and also found that I had lots of room. I have a friend that spends the winter living on her 40 footer in Florida and she wants a larger boat. It all depends on what you, not others, think is enough and what you and you partner needed at the time.
All the best,
Robert Gainer


----------



## blueranger (Jun 30, 2006)

Being less hard-headed these days, I think the reasons for skipping over a 25 footer are valuable. At 6'2" headroom will definitely be an issue, and the head and galley issue have already been a point of concern. Thank you for the feedback and Sailingdog thank you for the suggestions. Your posts are always helpful. 

I love the lines of the Cape Dory, that shouldn't be too painful...

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You're welcome...also should look at the Bristols and the Cape Dory 30... 

Glad to help.


----------



## 44Kebeck (May 28, 2007)

If you don't know about them you should really check out the Martin family who circumnavigated on a Cal 25.

Sail the World with the Martin Family


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You are probably aware of these folks down at the lower end of the length spectrum:

Microcruising in the Bahamas

They are just crossing to the Bahamas, but if you look in their links on the left at famous small boats, there are some amazing stories. I am not suggesting that you go that small, but it is some interesting reading to put things in perspective...


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

My previous boat was a Pearson 26. My wife and I cruised it each summer from western Long Island Sound to points east (Block Island, Newport, Martha's Vineyard, etc.) for periods as long as 3-4 weeks. I don't think I would want to spend longer periods than that on such a small boat. The recommendations for a bigger boat make great sense. It's surprising how much additional room you will pick up by going to 28-30 feet.


----------



## duffer1960 (Aug 11, 2000)

*Check this website out*

This is the story/log of a couple whou cruised the islands on a 27 footer. Welcome to the Destiny Calls Home Page

It is great reading for everyone.


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

I've got a bristol 24'. Over all there is reasonable storage for an extended trip. there is also plenty of space in the galley to cook enough food to satisfy my palette. Those things said however, I would hesitate inviting people aboard overnight, as I don't have a private head. It would also not be very comfortable at the beginning of any longer voyage, as all available space would be taken up for storage. Because I would have to overload my boat with provisions, this would also lead to slower and less safe passages. Plus, what you saved in the beginning would be eroded by having to purchase more of your supplies down in the islands, instead of caring them with you. I know boat expenses go up with footage, but you can also hit a break-even point where your spending more time and money trying to save money then it's worth. When I'm able to break free and cruise for a longer time. I really enjoy having people come with me. As well have spent years living on boats, I'll tell you this. If you start to feel cramped on your boat, you'll quickly find other places to spend your time, and start to look for reasons not to go sailing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I looked long and hard at the bigger 20s and then decided they were just too small. I went to a 35 and am very happy with it. I sailed a 27 Catalina recently over night and I was cramped and unhappy the whole time.
Id say a 30 is as small as you would want to go, IMHO


----------



## Livia (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm fairly sure the Pardey's first boat was a 24" and they did some serious sailing on it.


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

I had a Grampian 26 for about 10 years and did plenty of week long trips with it here on the Great Lakes. I had about six feet of headroom in the main cabin and the v berth area. I was happy enough with this boat, but when I got married, my wife didn't like it much. After a few years of not sailing, we just got a new Catalina 309 and we're both very happy with it. It's nice having more boat under you when the going gets rough. We love the additional room and overall comfort down below. We've definitely noticed that a day long passage from port to port is more enjoyable on this boat than the 26. But...I guess there's no solid answer to your question, as I never felt deprived when I had the 26. 

Still, I'm waaaaay glad I got the 31 foot Catalina (the 309's a 31 footer) and would heartily recommend you get into the 30 foot range for the sailing you describe. Get the 26 and you might regret not having the 30, but I doubt very much that you'd ever get the 30 and regret not getting the 26. I don't believe the costs go up considerably with the extra 4 feet.


----------



## witzgall (Jan 9, 2007)

Dave and Jaja Martin circumnavigated on a 26 foot CAL, having two babies on the way.

Chris


----------



## LWinters (Nov 16, 2006)

Here is a couple doing extensive cruising on a 27 ft Albin Vega.

The Log of Whisper


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I relied on Joshua Slocum. If he thought 36 was the right size I had to agree and am very happy with the S2 11.0A (36 feet OA for those who don't do the metric system). Anything smaller is slow and does not have enough gear or people carying capacity. Anything larger creates excessive forces and contol problems in and out of marinas as well as deeper drafts. Slocum had it about right, although I agree with Don Casey buy the smallest boat that works for you because you don't want to pay too much for all the down time. As opposed to the foolish view that you should buy the largest boat you can afford. Bob Perry sails small boats as an example.


----------



## dongreerps (May 14, 2007)

My wife and I chartered extensively before buying our first boat. Spending a week on diferent boats was very educational. We quickly agreed there could not be anything heavier than my wife could lift on any boat we considered. Remember that anchor windlasses do go out. Second consideration was that my back had to be comfortable after a night in the bunk, and I had to be able to get out of the bunk without awakenig the wife in the middle of the night. And my back had to be comfortable after spending a couple of hours in the cabin. Finally, we discovered that some boats (not cabins) produced claustrophobia, while others the same length were comfortable. 
Boats, like shoes, are usually made on molds, and like shoes, some fit, while others don't, and never will. It is best to try one on for size before purchase.


----------



## avazquez (Sep 8, 2006)

Tartan34C said:


> Mike,
> It all depends on you. A friend and I sailed to England from New York on a 27-foot Albin Vega. We had lots of room and that's a small 27-footer compared to a fatter boat like a Catalina. When I was younger I lived on a 22-foot Sea Sprite and sailed one of them to England from Rhode Island and also found that I had lots of room. I have a friend that spends the winter living on her 40 footer in Florida and she wants a larger boat. It all depends on what you, not others, think is enough and what you and you partner needed at the time.
> All the best,
> Robert Gainer


You sailed a Sea Sprite 23 to England? Wow, hats off to you. I had a beautiful Sea Sprite 23 for five years and loved it. I never sailed too far. The farthest was from Fajardo Puerto Rico to Culebra here in the caribbean. But to England....wow.....


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

I always wonder when this discussion comes up what other peoples marinas charge for slips down here most of the marinas have a 30 foot minimum charge for a slip. And some have minimums larger than that for transients.
Unless I were going to trailer a boat I dont think I would look at boats under 30. Five more feet on a boat makes a huge differance in volume. but probably not a huge amount more in maintanance costed in that range. JUst seems to me if your going to be charged for thirty feet you may as well have thirty feet.
In the end it all comes down to what you can afford you will buy the biggest boat that you can afford that serves your purpose. LIke Mr. Gainer said its your oppinion that matters not some one elses.
And mostly It better be OK with Moma becuase if she aint happy.....

Just a thought.


----------



## wescarroll (Jan 9, 2005)

Read the early writings of the Pardy's. The original wooden Flicka was their first boat I think.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

wescarroll said:


> Read the early writings of the Pardy's. The original wooden Flicka was their first boat I think.


Pardy's first boat together was Seraffyn, based on a Falmouth workboat which was later replace by Talieson deisgned by Lyle Hess and is based (I think) on a Bristol Channel Cutter.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

IIRC, both of the Pardey boats were Lyle Hess designs...


----------

